# Rechner stürzt ständig ab :(



## Tetsuo (27. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

erstmal beschreibe ich mein System:

CPU: AMD TB 1.4 Ghz (läuft auf 900 mhz)
Board: Epox 8kta+
GFX: Geforce 2 mx400
RAM: 2x 256 Infinion cl2 133
HD: IBM dtta
System: Win2k SP2

und nun das Problem:

Mein Rechner stürzt bei allen 3d Games bereits nach 2-3 Minuten total ab, d.h. er friert ein und nix geht mehr, nur noch reset.
Ich habe den Prozessor runtergetaktet auf 900 mhz, jetzt stürzt er nicht mehr so schnell/oft ab. Aber an der Hitze (was ich anfänglich dachte) liegt es nicht, da ich schlauerweise beim letzten Absturz meine Hand richtung Cpu-Kühler und Grafikkarte bewegte, um dort festzustellen das der Cpu gerade mal Raumtemperatur hatte und die Graka vielleicht 40.50 grad.

Dann habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen das, es am Sound liegen könnte, also habe ich meine Soundblaster Live raus und einen Soundblaster 128 rein, das half nicht.

Ich befürchte das ich ka mehr habe, an was es noch liegen könnte, allerdings sei gesagt das das System ein wenig instabil is, da mein Board nur 100 mhz fsb kann, mein ram hingegen 133. 

Wenn jemand bescheid weiss oder eine Idee hat, bitte melden 

Mfg Koerner


----------



## Avariel (27. Mai 2002)

Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, deine Graka mal auszutauschen würd ich das mal tun - irgendwie muss man das Problem ja eingrenzen.


----------



## Tetsuo (27. Mai 2002)

das bin ich natürlich alles vorher durchgegangen, ich hatte schon meine Geforce4 drin damit stürzte er auch ab, aaaaber ein guter Freund gab mir einen Tip der zu funktionieren scheint, ich hatte den Computercontroler auf ACPI stehen und habe nun auf standart PC umgestellt.

Mal sehen wie lang es gut geht den Spieltest hat das "neue" System 15 minuten lang überstanden.

Stay tuned )


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Mai 2002)

BIOS Update versuchen, oder andere Auswahl treffen. Ich hatte dasselbe Problem bei mir und mußte dann von Direct3D auf Software Rendering umsteigen, dann lief es. Irgendwann hatte ich dann mal neue Treiber installiert, danach lief es dann auch, aber rüttelnd.


----------



## Moartel (27. Mai 2002)

Am RAM darf das nicht liegen weil der dann einfach nur mit 100MHz läuft.
Das mit ACPI war ein guter Tipp, das hat bei mir auch ne Menge verbockt (siehe Thread im Windows-Forum).
Schau mal nach ob die Geräte jetzt alle einen eigenen IRQ haben und versuch vielleicht mal andere Treiberversionen.

Hast du vielleicht mal an der Graka rumgetaktet? Könnte sein dass da der Speicher kaputt ist.

Was mir so noch einfallen würde wäre zum einen dass die IBM-HDs teilweise Ärger machen (bei Spielen allein dürfte das aber nicht der Fall sein) und dass dein System evtl. irgendwo an der Stromversorgung verrecken könnte. Vielleicht gibt dein NT nicht so viel Saft her wie es sollte oder dein Mainboard mag nicht (was ich mir bei dem Board aber nicht vorstellen kann).

Die CPU würde ich wieder hochtakten, daran kanns ned liegen wenn der Kühler ordentlich geht.


----------



## Tetsuo (27. Mai 2002)

das is alles kacke man ich bin voll sauer, es ist gerade wieder passiert und das gerade mal nach 1 minute bam weg totaltot 

ich könnt die kiste grad zusammentreten ^^ ........

ich hab nicht den blassesten schimmer woran es liegen könnte obwohl ich echt alles durchgegangen bin. 

mein netzteil hm nee das hat 300 watt das sollte wohl reichen ^^


----------



## Moartel (27. Mai 2002)

In diesem Fall hast du leider das gleiche Problem das ich selbst auch schon mal mit einem PC hatte. 
Entweder eine Komponente ist beschädigt, welche das ist ist ne sehr gute Frage, oder 2 Komponenten in deinem System passen nicht zusammen. Du hast leider nur die Möglichkeit den Fehler mit Trial&Error zu suchen.
Sollte das System in diesem Zustand schon länger stabil laufen wäre evtl. formatieren sinnvoll. Oder es ist die erste Möglichkeit und eine Komponente ist beschädigt - woher kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------

